# DIY Plastic Canvas Lid, Can it work?



## BlueSky (Jan 26, 2014)

I know many people use the plastic canvas/ craft mesh to make dividers but is it possible to use it to make a lid? Will the light end up melting it eventually? Any other ideas? 


I am planning on buying a 10 gallon tank but not the hood. It might be cheaper in the long run to just get the 10 gallon starter kit.

I will be housing a betta


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

It will be droopy in the middle... not too strong. On a big tank I use "egg crate". Not what eggs come in,... it's like ceiling tile, little 1/2 inch squares of plastic. But it would be cheaper to buy the kit than a whole 2' 4' sheet of eggcrate. It's easy to cut once you know the trick.


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

I did sliding glass top for my 75 gallons for less than 20 dollars actually glass tops for that zise are cheap unless you don't want a closed top for your betta to get air


----------

